

Show HN: brainturk.com - variants of cognitive tests - palguay

I have been working on a pet project of mine http://brainturk.com , These games are mostly taken from various research papers and I have implemented them in HTML5 .<p>What do you think we should focus on next , working on existing games to add features , better graphics or add more games or work on the progress section ?.<p>I have been thinking of adding a section for kids (under 15) where some of the  games can be linked and maybe change some graphics and make the levels easier to start with<p>Please let me know if you think of any suggestions on how to improve the product and also any ideas are appreciated
======
eshvk
I get the need for registering so that a person can keep track of scores.
However, there should be a way for me to play the game without registering. I
am not about to give my email address to a website without even knowing
beforehand if that is a useful thing for me to do.

~~~
hollerith
Same here: I have some interest in what you have built, but not enough
interest to go through a registration ritual. (I personally do not have any
problem giving my email address; it is the hoop jumping.)

Most web apps and most web sites suck. You have to provide some evidence that
yours does not suck (e.g. let me try one game for 10 minutes) before I am
going to jump through hoops.

------
gw666
It's a great idea--I hope you go far with it.

One thing that might encourage people to use it is to create some activity
that measures fitness/capacity, then let them track it over time so they can
see improvement.

~~~
palguay
Thanks, I've added it to my TODO list

------
jacknews
Is this the same as lumosity.com ?

~~~
palguay
yes it is similar to that

------
palguay
clickable link <http://brainturk.com>

